# critique my work please



## Mr. Momo (6 mo ago)

I used watercolor, pencils, and pens to make this painting. One of my friends asked me to draw her wishes, dreams, and her family,so I did it.


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

I love it! Great composition and detail. You don't have to listen to anything I say, only what would make you like your painting more


----------



## iandandavies (9 mo ago)

love the colours, love the background.
Dragon is very two dimensional. Maybe if the head were pointing outwards towards the viewer more, and the tail going into the background.
The people are a bit stiff. Maybe have the girl on the dragon with bent arms and hair moving and the dog facing forward in the direction of the movement.
The couple I think I would put closer together with the man facing the woman which would show a deeper connection


----------

